# General Motors to Eliminate Pontiac Brand on Monday



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

As the saying goes, "It's all over but the crying." Edmunds is reporting that their source inside General Motors has let slip that the Pontiac brand will officially be eliminated. The announcement is expected to be made next Monday as a part of a more thorough reorganization of the struggling automaker.

General Motors PR rep Tom Wilkinson told Edmunds that he could not share any information but that media should keep an eye on the company's news website for updates.

Rumors have circulated since the initial stages of GM's viability plan that both Pontiac and GMC would be cut and it looks like the Pontiac rumors may finally be true - despite GM's continued insistence that the brand is safe.

Pontiac is well-known as the most exciting of GM's brands with cars like the GTO, Firebird, Grand Prix (GTP) and now the G8 achieving iconic status.

The loss of the brand might be a necessary evil for General Motors but it could also come back to haunt them if another manufacturer purchased the name.

More: *General Motors to Eliminate Pontiac Brand on Monday* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow that sucks! really brings a tear to my eye. thats to bad. see ya latter pontiac:seeya:.........:confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

We'll see what happens, but GMC would be a better choice to get rid of.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

if the do i will be so pist thats all i really ever buy is Pontiac's. my first car was a pontiac parisienne had that for about 4 months and was to rusted out. then a ford tempo booooo:shutme. then the 2004 gto, and daily driver 2000 grand am.

overall my favoirt one had to be the parisienne because it was like a tank and had most comfortable seats!!!:cool
arty:


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Im gonna go to the dealer today and make sure i can get little things like touchup paint and such before it runs out


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

it 'aint over till it's over...but it 'aint lookin' good...
Bill


----------



## dkp66 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Pontiac Muscle Values*

Real bummer on the Pontiac story. But, how do you think the elimination of Pontiac from GM will effect Pontiac muscle car values?


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Read this the other day, and was kinda bummed. I'm not old enough to appreciate a "real" Pontiac. Face it, the best cars Pontiac currently has, came from Australia (sorry subjective opinion). If the brand goes away, i wont be nearly as disappointed as if they stop bringing us these awesome Aussie cars.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh well!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I have two dealerships close to me that are Pontiac, Buick and GMC dealerships. My guess is they will be Buick dealerships in the near future. 

Another dealership close to me was an Oldsmobile dealership. When GM killed the brand they sued and won a settlement and the option to become a Saturn dealer. My guess is they are not going to be a Saturn dealer for long. 

This goes back to the mid 70's when GM started to share parts through it's divisions, starting with the Chevy engines in Oldsmobiles. At that point the individual flavors of the seperate brands began to disapear. You could buy an 88, a Bonneville, a Caprice Classic and a LeSabre with identical engines and options for the most part. At that point people will gravitate to the best value, Chevy, or the most luxury and prestige, Cadilac. That's where we are today. 

Saturn when it first came out was a different flavor. The SL was never updated and the rest of the cars they sold were basically rebadged something else which killed the flavor of the brand.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Sad to say good bye*

Its too bad they are taking Pontiac off the list of assets, GMC totally overlaps the Chevrolet vehicles so you think they wouldnt want to fight themselves for sales and would keep the Pontiac with the cars that they dont offer anywhere else in their lines. Im sure they will just change the name and tweak it a little. The G8 may become a Chevrolet Nova for all we know? Anyways I would have to say this decision just made my cars value start to rise.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Years of bad management and poor decisions played major roll in the demise of Pontiac too. *IMO* the G series cars were a disaster. The Grand-AM was a great seller with a great body style, it was reliable, and had a proven reputation. GM got tired of the line, just as they did with the Monte Carlo line, eliminated it realized they screwed up and brought it back, they blundered with the elimination of the G/A. Everywhere you go there are bokoo G/A's. The G6 didnt sell as well as the G/A, and while the body style was new and "refreshing" and appealed to some it lacked the notoriety of the G/A. I rarely see them on the road. Dumping the G/A was in my opinion a major blunder. The G5 was nothing more than a Cobolt, the G8 was to be the resurgence of Pontiac but its now died an untimely death. The G3 that was coming out was hideous. Calling a car line a G series car instead of naming them? I never agreed with it.

Now with GM wanting to trade stock for $ and the feds possibly taking a major controlling interest in the company, even after the President said he has no interest in getting the car business, well, with the history of the feds turning everything they touch into stone, why would anyone trust a car company that has government involved in it? As far as I am concerned, GM can fold completely, I wash my hands of GM.


----------



## bobsor (Oct 1, 2004)

*Chevy CSV CR8 and Lumina*



06goatm6 said:


> Its too bad they are taking Pontiac off the list of assets, GMC totally overlaps the Chevrolet vehicles so you think they wouldnt want to fight themselves for sales and would keep the Pontiac with the cars that they dont offer anywhere else in their lines. Im sure they will just change the name and tweak it a little. The G8 may become a Chevrolet Nova for all we know? Anyways I would have to say this decision just made my cars value start to rise.


In some markets, for instance the middle East, the G8 is already marketed as a Chevy. The base model and the GT are Luminas, and the GXP is the CSV CR8 (complete with LS3 and Tremac 6-speed manual). Check out
Chevrolet Arabia

(and don't forget to select "English", unless your Arabic is good


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Years of bad management and poor decisions played major roll in the demise of Pontiac too. *IMO* the G series cars were a disaster. The Grand-AM was a great seller with a great body style, it was reliable, and had a proven reputation. GM got tired of the line, just as they did with the Monte Carlo line, eliminated it realized they screwed up and brought it back, they blundered with the elimination of the G/A. Everywhere you go there are bokoo G/A's. The G6 didnt sell as well as the G/A, and while the body style was new and "refreshing" and appealed to some it lacked the notoriety of the G/A. I rarely see them on the road. Dumping the G/A was in my opinion a major blunder. The G5 was nothing more than a Cobolt, the G8 was to be the resurgence of Pontiac but its now died an untimely death. The G3 that was coming out was hideous. Calling a car line a G series car instead of naming them? I never agreed with it.
> 
> Now with GM wanting to trade stock for $ and the feds possibly taking a major controlling interest in the company, even after the President said he has no interest in getting the car business, well, with the history of the feds turning everything they touch into stone, why would anyone trust a car company that has government involved in it? As far as I am concerned, GM can fold completely, I wash my hands of GM.


I've held off my purchase of a car for this very reason. 

Now as GM starts it's slow death spiral I'm stuck. There isn't a ford performance car that is efficient and fast. The Mustang GT gets pathetic gas mileage and unless modded is almost boringly slow. The GT500 is overpriced, underperforming and a friend of mine gets between 12 and 15 mpg with a mix of 40% city and 60% highway. My old C6's got 22-24 with that same mix of driving and would eat the GT500 for lunch and still be hungry. 

Chrysler scares me even more than GM. 

There's not much else out there that has decent performance at a decent price except Nissan and the 370Z is a bit too small and the G37 is a bit too expensive and neither one is fast unless you mod them. 

Oh well, at least my investments are growing and I don't have to worry about buying a Vette and losing $20,000 in 3 years. 

Maybe VW will come out with that neat diesel sports car.


----------



## 74GTOman (Apr 29, 2009)

Gm has been competing against itself for far too long. It is understandable that the company would eventually start to collapse. As was stated earlier...Pontiac, Buick and Olds were fitted with Chevy engines. Once GM started doing this each division stopped competing against each other over distinct engine performance. So they had to opt for styling. Olds didnt fare so well from the mid 80's on. Pontiac kept strong until the mid to late 90's. Buick's only real contribution for the last 25 years has been the Grand National. GMC trucks are just rebadged versions of the Chevrolet truck/SUV lineup. 

If anything....Buick should have been the one to go. In order for GM to survive they will have to consolidate its different divisions. Maybe Holden should buy the Pontiac division from GM and keep producing high performance pontiacs. They seem to be the only ones who can design a high performance pontiac these days.


----------

